# Can you eat these?



## nctrader03

Croaker? 
Sea Cat?


----------



## Cdog

nctrader03 said:


> Croaker?
> Sea Cat?


Croaker, most definetly,not sure what a sea cat is.


----------



## Darkness

You aren't going to even see a salty cat unless you go to FL or the Gulf.


----------



## f1b32oPTic

i caught a bunch of cats in the salt marshes in edisto island which is really close to charleston sc.

i hear that they are white cats though, which tolerate brackish water...we caught several in the 3-4 lb. range. the locals were keeping and eating them

i used to live in west palm and we'd catch those sea cats and gaftops all the time when we were using shrimp. but they were definately a different species than the white cats which really just look like a pale channel cat without spots


----------



## PullMyFinger

*Spit that out!*

Trader,

I grew up on the Gulf & nobody there ate the saltwater catfish we would invariably catch on every fishing trip. Generally considered to be a nuisance fish. :--| Having said that, somebody is probably going to post a recipe from emeril.com for salty cat and make a liar out of me. I suppose somebody in the world eats 'em, but I've never seen it on the menu in a seafood restarant. Plus with those nasty spines on their fins, I'd just as soon steer clear of them.

As for croaker, plenty of folks DO eat those. Always considered them as bait myself. Then again, I've eaten plenty of whiting (delicious) and he's first cousin to a croaker, so dig in and enjoy. I've seen a recipe or two for croaker on here, in fact.

There's my 2 cents; now go get yer hook wet!


----------



## Moonshine

... Fillet your croakers, being they are good sized, coat them up with blackened seasoning and sautee away like a redfish. Taste same anyways. Simple and very tasty.


----------



## Rockstar

i'll eat croaker over 12in. i like to use a flexible filet knife to cut around the ribs, with a little practice you can get right around them. skin them, pick out the rest of the bones with a pair of pliers... batter 'em up and give 'em the hot oil bath... can't beat it... they're tasty critters. as for that blackening recipe i'll have to try that. i usually use the house of autry stuff on my tuna, coat with seperated butter... toss on the seasoning and throw that sucker on the grill.


----------



## BubbaBlue

Rockstar said:


> ...skin them, pick out the rest of the bones with a pair of pliers...


I used to do that too. Here's a trick I learned last year:

Take the skinned croaker fillet in your hand, bend it lengthwise with what was the skin side to the inside of the bend. On the head end, the fillet will separate right at the bones. One side of the separation will be bone free and the other will have the bones right at the joint. Lay the fillet down and slice off about a 1/8" piece of meat/bones right at the separation. Done. No more bones.  

I usually cut the head end to resemble fish sticks anyhow, so this helps with the process.
.


----------



## wncfishbuster

*cajun seasoning*

try the cajun blackened seasoning i posted. much better than most you can buy, they are frequently about 1/2 salt.
c ya on the pier


----------



## Pond Fisher

I fish saltwater very little and I need indentify help. Do any of you know of any site that has pics of saltwater fish on it and then them all on one sheet of paper so I can print and bring with me when I drop a line.


----------



## rhorm

Pond Fisher said:


> I fish saltwater very little and I need indentify help. Do any of you know of any site that has pics of saltwater fish on it and then them all on one sheet of paper so I can print and bring with me when I drop a line.



Hope this helps: 
http://www.cherrygrovepier.com/fishing.htm

good luck - Ron


----------

